# Georgia DA’s Comments Raises Serious Gun Rights Questions



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2019/04/30/georgia-das-comments-raises-serious-gun-rights-questions/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From the story to which we've been linked: "Frankly, I think the police should be glad that Shaw didn't listen to Joe Biden's advice of blasting a shotgun through the door. That would have gone badly for everyone."

True, that!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I would also not answer the door almost anytime, especially at 3 in the morning, without a gun in my possession ready for use. That being said, having it in your hand might be a little extreme, and pointing it anywhere, unless you knew who or what you were pointing it at, is a little questionable. Brandishing like that could get you shot, and likely the police would be justified if they did shoot. That being said, I would have it readily and easily accessible in a holster on my side in case use was necessary. Personally I find it a little implausible that he was pointing the gun when opening the door especially if the police did announce their presence.


----------

